
Show HN: A tea discovery and discounts site - teainthedark
http://puretea.co
======
echolima
Chrome on a mac here...your fonts are quite jacked up. check your console for
errors.

------
grif-fin
Chrome on pc here...I clicked on Jasmine tea go to product - I get a white
page with log errors regarding amazon.com.

